
GitHub Is Down - samcrawford
github.com is intermittently not resolving in DNS.<p>github.com&#x27;s NS records say nsone.net and AWS are authoritative for it. However, all of the authoritative nsone.net servers are answering queries for github.com with no A records. The AWS DNS servers are responding with A records as normal.<p>Try for yourself with `dig github.com NS`, and then `dig github.com @dns1.p08.nsone.net.` (or any of the other nsone.net servers).<p>githubstatus.com reports all is operational.
======
dgl
This is an interesting one. Doing "whois github.com" the nameservers returned
from whois.markmonitor.com were at one point:

    
    
      Updated Date: 2020-06-22T12:02:10-0700
      [...]
      Name Server: ns-1707.awsdns-21.co.uk
      Name Server: ns-1283.awsdns-32.org
      Name Server: ns-520.awsdns-01.net
      Name Server: dns3.p08.nsone.net
      Name Server: ns-421.awsdns-52.com
      Name Server: dns1.p08.nsone.net
      Name Server: dns4.p08.nsone.net
      Name Server: dns1.p08.nsone.net
      Name Server: dns2.p08.nsone.net
      DNSSEC: unsigned
      URL of the ICANN WHOIS Data Problem Reporting System: http://wdprs.internic.net/
      >>> Last update of WHOIS database: 2020-06-22T12:23:58-0700 <<<
    

Then as of a bit later:

    
    
      Updated Date: 2020-06-22T12:26:23-0700
      [...]
      Name Server: ns-1283.awsdns-32.org
      Name Server: ns-1707.awsdns-21.co.uk
      Name Server: ns-520.awsdns-01.net
      Name Server: ns-421.awsdns-52.com
      DNSSEC: unsigned
      URL of the ICANN WHOIS Data Problem Reporting System: http://wdprs.internic.net/
      >>> Last update of WHOIS database: 2020-06-22T12:34:32-0700 <<<
    

The problem is:

    
    
      $ dig @a.gtld-servers.net ns github.com
      [snip]
      ;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
      github.com.  172800 IN NS ns-520.awsdns-01.net.
    

Those records have a 48 hour TTL. So while this works around the problem with
nsone, if they can't fix those servers it might be a while or need manually
flushing caches before github.com fully comes back for everyone.

[edited to add updated date]

~~~
dgl
Now mentioned at
[https://www.githubstatus.com/incidents/shdhxntw519h](https://www.githubstatus.com/incidents/shdhxntw519h)

------
rapnie
@dang I saw a number of 'github is down' posts being flagged almost
immediately (including this one). Is there a guideline against posting these
kinds of messages?

~~~
detaro
It's hard to see how they are "interesting" in the sense of the guidelines. a
post-mortem about what broke might be, but the pure fact that a service is
down again? This one here at least has some analysis on what's going on.

~~~
samcrawford
I only posted this because I had some immediate insight into the nature of the
issue - i.e. one of Github's two DNS providers seems to be having issues.
Someone less familiar with DNS could learn a little by running the commands I
put in the original post and seeing how the results differ. It might also be
interesting to see how the reality of the issue translates into their eventual
status page update.

In general though, I absolutely agree that generic 'X is down' messages with
no further information are pointless.

------
rvz
Here we go again. Yet my argument to self-host just becomes more valid. [0][1]

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23102942](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23102942)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23572532](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23572532)

~~~
bifrost
TBH I only go to GH to access other people's projects.

If I have to use git, I use GitLab...

------
bbernhard90
yep, also noticed that. At first I thought I've messed something up with
pihole. But looks like it's something bigger...

[https://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/github](https://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/github)

------
h3ll0k4ll3
whois record updated today. maybe propagation issues. Updated Date:
2020-06-22T12:26:23-0700 Creation Date: 2007-10-09T11:20:50-0700

------
Sphax
Same here. 1.1.1.1 seems to resolve it correctly.

------
neals
can confirm

